# A great BMQ video.



## Josh1r (22 Jul 2007)

I do not know why I did not think about this earlyer, over the past couple of weeks I have been searching BMQ videos, ever since I saw the series from the Canadian Army's site. Youtube,Youtube,Youtube is all that was on my mind, I did not find anything "that great" last night I had this sudden craving to visit Google.video.ca turns out everything happens for a reason afterall.

The link is posted underneath it is a 20 minute video, so if you do not have time for it all in one shot, whats to stop you from just watching a couple of minutes, or watching it in parts.. Anyhow..

Feel free to leave your thoughts.

ENJOY  

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=8095366270300852822


----------



## NJL (22 Jul 2007)

The video is pretty old (look at uniforms.. some minor things have changed).. but still it's good to watch to get a basic idea what to expect on BMQ.


----------



## Josh1r (22 Jul 2007)

Yeah I enjoyed it. ;D


----------



## AverageJoe (24 Jul 2007)

I hope I don't suck it up on the drills  ;D


----------



## Josh1r (24 Jul 2007)

I have watched the video two times now and I was trying to astroproject myself into those peoples shoes, I found myself feeling all sorts of things. So I guess I am going to have to "forget" everything I know and just open my mind to being taught there way. I am willing to do it.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (24 Jul 2007)

All i kept thinking is what a I getting into? lol. But at the end I knew I have to just give it my best. Its overwhelming to watch and take it all in. You have to remember though everyone starts somewhere and you get some time to get with it. Being yelled at is just a way of making you remember your mistakes. As my Dad told me "learn to shut up and take orders".


----------



## Cody Scott (24 Jul 2007)

that video makes me think more of what am i getting myself into
but i am also willing to suck it up and learn, we are the ones who signed the papers to put ourselfs in that 
position, so then that means we should be willing to do as were told for our country


----------



## Josh1r (24 Jul 2007)

CSAries89 said:
			
		

> that video makes me think more of what am i getting myself into
> but i am also willing to suck it up and learn, we are the ones who signed the papers to put ourselfs in that
> position, so then that means we should be willing to do as were told for our country



Agreed.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (24 Jul 2007)

Try not to stress yourself too much about it. You're never going to be put in a position where you have to do something that you haven't been shown how to do already. It will all come together and you'll look back and remark how far you've come...but also how far you still need to go. It's a never-ending journey


----------



## Agent-0 (24 Jul 2007)

As Joe Dirt once said: "just keep on keepin' on"


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (24 Jul 2007)

found another one. I'm not sure how old it is. Its from the DND site and is targeted to Res. I also found it pretty boring without music, and the narrator was kinda a snooze too. Not very motivational for some reason. I didn't watch the whole thing. op: if anyone downloads and watches it, you will see what I mean.

http://www.army.dnd.ca/2field_engineers/images/bmq.mpg


----------



## Dontgo (24 Jul 2007)

Night Black said:
			
		

> Maybe it's because I've watched Basic Up so much, but I can't help but expect one of the Instructors to yell "DUMONT!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> But expectations aside, It's a great video.



Hahahaha. DUMONT! Quit making googly eyes and shaking your head!


----------



## armchair_throwaway (25 Jul 2007)

formerarmybrat23 said:
			
		

> http://www.army.dnd.ca/2field_engineers/images/bmq.mpg



I love how enthusiastic the narrator was about the gourmet IMPs.


----------



## Agent-0 (25 Jul 2007)

MMmmmm goulash. Sounds delish.


----------



## sciar (27 Jul 2007)

This is a movie we were shown when we were sworn in. Definitely gave some good info, and the officer performing the ceremony gave us tips like the two shave kits and doubling up on stuff in our personal case to wear so our locker would look presentable as often as possible.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jul 2007)

Josh1r said:
			
		

> I am willing to do it.



Its not like they are going to give you a choice......


----------



## Cody Scott (27 Jul 2007)

the only choice you would have is to leave if you are not willing to put up their training


----------



## NJL (28 Jul 2007)

Night Black said:
			
		

> That reminds me of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPhc4SoQL00



LMAO.. great video


----------



## Agent-0 (28 Jul 2007)

NJL said:
			
		

> LMAO.. great video



YOUR NICKNAME IS SNOWFLAKE! 
hahahaha

Great Video.


----------



## SoF (31 Jul 2007)

Yep old video for sure; helped me get through basic.


----------



## shorinsakka (31 Jul 2007)

I went to my swearing in ceremony, and the video from google in the first post is the one they show you when you first arrive at the CFLRS to swear in.  Apparently there is another one for officers, but there were more NCO entrants so they showed the NCO one.  There apparently isn't much difference between the two anyway.


----------



## Agent-0 (3 Aug 2007)

What is the average number of people who go to swear in? Will there be a big group of people? or a smaller one of around 5-10?


----------



## Dontgo (3 Aug 2007)

There's was about 7 or 8 at my buddys and about 12 at mine.


----------



## tibor23 (3 Aug 2007)

There were six at mine in Halifax.


----------



## shorinsakka (3 Aug 2007)

Agent Zero said:
			
		

> What is the average number of people who go to swear in? Will there be a big group of people? or a smaller one of around 5-10?



14 guys, 1 girl, mixed bag of officer candidates and NCO candidates.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2007)

shorinsakka said:
			
		

> 14 guys, 1 girl, mixed bag of officer candidates and *NCO * candidates.



*NCM* candidates.....theres a difference


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Aug 2007)

Indeed there is a difference, all NCO's are NCM's but not all NCM's are NCO's that should throw a wrench in, (Love the video brings back memories, probably because I'M IN IT, there you are troops its about 10 years old)


----------



## Agent-0 (4 Aug 2007)

Ah, alright. That is what I thought. Thanks


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Aug 2007)

If anyone really cares I'll break down the groups for you (hint it will be on a test at BMQ part of the military knowledge PO)

Officers 
Flag and General Officers
     Admiral/General (usually only 1 at a time the CDS occupies this position, but there have been cases when there were 2)
     Vice Adm/Lt Gen
     Rear Adm/Maj Gen
     Commodore/Brig Gen
Sr Officers
     Capt(N)/Colonel
      Cdr/Lcol
     LCdr/Maj
Jr Officers
      Lt(N)/Capt
     SLt/Lt
     A\Slt/2Lt
Subordinate Officers
     OCdt/NCdt (yes they are officers if only by definition)

Non Commisioned Members
Warrant Officers
     CPO1/CWO
     CPO2/MWO
     PO1/WO
NCO's
    PO2/SGT
    LS/CPL
     (MS/MCpl omitted on purpose as they hold the rank of Cpl with command over all other Cpls with an appointment to MCpl)
NCMs (in older times - before mine - referred to as private soldiers, can't recall what the navy reffered to thier OS/AB types)
    OS Recruit, OS Basic, Able Seaman
    Pte Recruit, Pte Basic, Pte Trained (gunner, sapper, trooper, craftsman, etc)


----------



## Brett (5 Aug 2007)

I just finished my first week of bmq. it's the long weekend and the intstructors wanted to go home for the long weekend so they gave us leave.

I'd have to say, it was a definate shock. I don't want to scare people, but my course has a lot of yelling. the warrant carries a black stick with him all the time, and when we open order, he walks in between the ranks. so it's very intimidating. the heat is brutal, and the exhaustion is painful, but at night time, you laugh it off with your section.

I have 3 more weeks, and i know it's going to get harder. But our 2IC's and section commanders are cool people. They yell at us all the time (ive been jacked up so much this past week lol), but they don't actually mean it. they're trying to teach you life skills. They motivate you, and if you take it to heart, or if you're they're strictly for the money, you're wasting your time.

I'm excited to get back because i just want to finish it, but im anticipating rifle drill (my shoulder is still bruised from "SHOULDER!      ARMS!!!" lol for those who know what drill that is.

anyway, I leave again on monday and I won't be back until the 31st.

Goo luck to those who go off on their bmq's next year. It's hard work, but you learn a lot about yourself.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (5 Aug 2007)

A big black stick you say, must be armoured (everything is black for them) just wait till your grad parade and even his belt and gloves are black.


----------



## Agent-0 (5 Aug 2007)

Big black sticks make big black bruises. :tsktsk:


----------



## Catherine (15 Aug 2007)

any video for officer basic training?


----------



## armchair_throwaway (16 Aug 2007)

You can check the CFLRS website http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca


----------

